# Electric smoker mold



## kccosmoker (Jun 16, 2013)

I left my electric smoker covered on the deck all winter and never got around to cleaning it before the winter, I usually continue using it through the winter as well but this year I did not. Anyways, I have mold growing in it now. Could I use some kind of oven cleaner or stripper to clean it back to the bare metal and then reason it? What would be the best approach for this, or would it be just as worthwhile to buy a new one? Thank you for your input.


----------



## seenred (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad you've joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastimes...grilling, smoking, and curing great food!  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask any time you need help and you'll get plenty!

I don't see why you can't clean the mold very thoroughly and then re-season it...if you use some kind of oven cleaner or something, it'll be important to do a high heat burn-off to make sure there is no chemical residue left behind.

Good Luck!

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

Simple Green is the best choice as it is less caustic than Oven Cleaner and leaves no residue to mess with...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 16, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  Ya never know...just might meet a few new neighbors!

Jeff offers a free 5 day E-Course.  It's packed with great information to use...no matter what your experience level might be!  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

